# Food Safety News - 01/17/2022 Meat smugglers are out to breach U.S. borders, endangering pork industry



## daveomak.fs (Jan 17, 2022)

*Meat smugglers are out to breach U.S. borders, endangering pork industry*
By News Desk on Jan 17, 2022 12:05 am
The USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service’s job of keeping African Swine Fever out of the United States is not helped by stepped up and all too common meat smuggling. Whether commingled in those shipping containers stacked up at U.S. ports or moved across a southern border run by cartels, there are more opportunities... Continue Reading


*Foodborne outbreaks and illnesses drop for Slovakia in 2020*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 17, 2022 12:03 am
Slovakia recorded a decrease in some human diseases caused by viruses, bacteria and parasites that are transmitted from animals or through food and water in 2020. In total, 17,067 cases were reported compared to 26,999 in 2019 and the number of outbreaks fell from 902 to 380. Campylobacter caused the majority of illnesses while Salmonella... Continue Reading


*Food companies in Michigan, Illinois and California warned about FDA violations*
By News Desk on Jan 17, 2022 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

